# Border Collie frozen in a block of ice left in Dawson Creek yard



## Big Don (Jan 27, 2011)

*Border Collie frozen in a block of ice left in Dawson Creek yard*




By KIM PEMBERTON, Vancouver Sun January 26, 2011EXCERPT:
Animal cruelty officers are investigating a disturbing case involving  a dead dog that was frozen into a block of ice and left in the yard of a  Dawson Creek man.
The man discovered the dog Jan. 15, but told officers he had no idea why its frozen body was left on his property.
"I  thought I'd seen everything, but when I opened that [file] up I was  blown away. It's so disturbing. We want some answers," said Marcie  Moriarty, general manager of the BC SPCA's cruelty investigations.  "Anyone who would do something so sick  I'm concerned if they have  other animals in their custody."
Moriarty said the case is such a  mystery that investigators are asking for the public's help, hoping  someone may have known the black dog or witnessed it being dropped off  in the yard of the unidentified Dawson Creek man. She said the man does  not have pets, did not know the dog and has no idea why the animal was  left in his yard.
"The only salvation is we just found out the dog  died before being placed in there. It had puncture wounds consistent  with being in a dog fight and all of his intestines were missing,"  Moriarty said.
It's possible another animal ate part of the dog's  intestines, but she said it appears the 18-kilogram (40-pound) dog was  owned by somebody because it had a healthy weight. She also noted that  feral dogs don't usually survive winters in B.C.'s north because the  weather is so cold.


----------



## Scott T (Jan 27, 2011)

Big Don said:


> *Border Collie frozen in a block of ice left in Dawson Creek yard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I better not know the scumbag who did that, but living there as long as I had and it's a small city (roughly 13000 people), I just might.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 27, 2011)

This is the weirdest thing I've seen in a while, and I live for the weird news.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Big Don said:


> *Border Collie frozen in a block of ice left in Dawson Creek yard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a friend, whom, before he got his dogs trained, would keep having to bury what was left of the neighbor hood cats and dogs in a field a few blocks away. I can imagine this being a similar case. My friend's dogs are like Stepford dogs now; so, don't worry for the still existing pets in his neighborhood. Once he watched his giant sized German Sheapards tear a collie in half
Sean


----------



## Empty Hands (Jan 27, 2011)

The block of ice part may not be deliberate.  It would be very difficult anyway to kill a dog by freezing it in a block, you would have to hook up some dog SCUBA and some creative restraints.  So maybe this happens:

1) Dog killed in the ring or killed for not being "game", thrown into the back 40.
2) Animals feed on it for a while (missing intestines), but not for long.
3) The big recent winter storms bury it in snow, or maybe it was dumped near water and then buried in snow.  Melt/freeze cycles end up with a frozen block.
4) Dog fighter now wants to get rid of the evidence, but thawing a big block of dog is a pain, so he just dumps it in the first convenient lot.

Dog fighters are scum, and cruel human beings.  Even they wouldn't bother to go through so much effort though to deposit a dog icecube on someone's front lawn on purpose.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 27, 2011)

Or, kids find a dead dog and think it's funny to freeze it into an ice cube and put it on a neighbor's lawn.


----------

